# I hereby submit this moment as the peak of classical music



## ibrahim (Apr 29, 2017)

opus 109, movement 3, variation 6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8ayD3BjplY#t=10m49s


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

In my opinion, the 30th isn't even the peak of his late piano sonatas, so I certainly cannot agree with a statement that would make it such. Also, you should try to hear Ricter or Serkin do it. They have reputations for reasons.


----------



## ibrahim (Apr 29, 2017)

My favorites are Richard Goode and Annie Fischer -- I really have no desire to hear anybody else, but I like that video production.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Good one. I was listening to that last week. All 3 late Sonatas were good.

Here is my personal submission as the peak of both tonal and atonal music of Mankind  (I feel I hear both in this)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ibrahim said:


> My favorites are Richard Goode and Annie Fischer -- I really have no desire to hear anybody else, but I like that video production.


Annie Fischer is for sure a good/ safe choice, however I agree with dillonp, there are loads more good recordings out there.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

wasn't it when we started banging stick together - from then I think it started going down hill.........


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I think peak of classical music is dispersed in a time continuum and I can easily find several peaks a couple of centuries before op.109. but again we might talk about musical taste.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

helenora said:


> I think peak of classical music is dispersed in a time continuum and I can easily find several peaks a couple of centuries before op.109. but again we might talk about musical taste.


and centuries after op.109 as well......


----------



## Jacob Brooks (Feb 21, 2017)

Maybe the unison at the end of Bach's chaconne for solo violin. 
Maybe the end of part 1 or bleibe gnadig from part 2 of Mahler's 8th. 
Maybe that variation from the 32nd Beethoven sonata (you know the one). 
Maybe finale to Mahler's 2nd. Maybe the adagio from Haydn's op. 76 no. 6 quartet. 
Maybe the amen from Bach's BWV 106 cantata, "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit"
Maybe the bass aria from St. Matthew's Passion "Mache dich, mein herze, rein..."

There are many more moments that I have a very difficult time ranking between.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

How about the final moments of the Poem of Ecstasy?!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ibrahim said:


> My favorites are Richard Goode and Annie Fischer -- I really have no desire to hear anybody else, but I like that video production.


Annie Fischer for me too. Too bad the sound of her piano is far from ideal.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

lextune said:


> How about the final moments of the Poem of Ecstasy?!


Well, the conductor seems to be experiencing a peak of something...


----------



## Andrew Wassell (Jun 6, 2017)

You're all wrong. This is.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOjHhS5MtvA=1h15m52s


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

It is good, but like other posters here, I can't claim it to be the best. I'd rather count Beethoven's entire late period as one of the peaks of classical music.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Jacred said:


> I'd rather count Beethoven's entire late period as one of the peaks of classical music.


If not the peak.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


One of my all time faves.

Hauntingly beautiful.


----------

